# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iTunes Error 14 - iPad 6th Generation Stuck on DFU Mode - Stuck on 60% During Restore

## mohamed73

iTunes Error 14 - iPad 6th Generation Stuck on DFU Mode - Stuck on 60% During Restore  حل مشكله ايباد ٦ متوقف على وضع الدى اف يو وعند عمل ريستور يتوقف عند ٦٠ بالمئه ويعطى خطأ ١٤   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

